# Yahoo- The Health Benefits of Cassava (Ghanaweb.com)



## VSsupport

Cassava, also known as yucca or manioc, is the third largest source of carbohydrates in the world and is a staple food for more than 500 million people. Among crop plants, the cassava plant provides the highest yield of food energy per cultivated area per day, next to sugarcane.View the full article


----------

